# sbarellare



## tie-break

Buongiorno,
ho sentito pronunciare, in una nota pubblicità con Aldo, Giovanni e Giacomo, il verbo "sbarellare"  :in particolare "sbarello per te"  
Cos'é sto "marziano"? Immagino che in quel contesto voglia dire "mi fai perdere la testa" ma da dove arriva?
Qui nelle marche é totalmente sconosciuto.
Grazie.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Io sbarello significa che non riesco a camminare dritto, non mi reggono le gambe, mi cedono le ginocchia, ed è proprio ciò che accade quando ci si innamora dopo tutto  Sinceramente però non so da dove derivi il termine...

Simona


----------



## *Vegan*

Anche io so che "sbarellare" vuol dire non reggersi sulle gambe...

"Silvana, sbarello per te" .... "Non mi reggo sulle gambe per quanto sono innamorato di te"...

Di più, nin zo'!


----------



## tie-break

Ah ok  
Ma voi lo usate/o sentite dire da altri questo verbo?
Grazie.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Io lo uso spesso, del tipo Quando l'ho visto ho sbarellato  qui a Roma si usa 

Simona


----------



## tie-break

IkHouVanPulcino said:


> Io lo uso spesso, del tipo Quando l'ho visto ho sbarellato  qui a Roma si usa
> 
> Simona


 
Grazie! Non si finisce mai di imparare!  
*Sbarello* per questo forum che mi insegna ogni giorno qualcosa di nuovo


----------



## Necsus

Dal Garzanti:

*sbarellare*
Comp. di _s-_ e _barellare_
_v. intr_. [_io_ sbarèllo ecc.; aus. _avere_] (_fam_.) 
*1* barcollare, barellare 
*2* (_fig_.) agire o parlare in modo incoerente, dar segni di squilibrio.

*barellare*
_v. tr_. [_io barèllo ecc_] (_non com_.) trasportare con la barella: _barellare i feriti_ ||| _v. intr_. [aus. _avere_] (_lett_.) barcollare, vacillare.

Per l'etimologia di 'barellare' puoi vedere qui su *Etimo*.


----------



## rocamadour

Io dalle mie parti l'ho sentito, ma quasi sempre solo al participio passato (è uno _sbarellato_, mi sembra un tipo un  po' _sbarellato...)_ e utilizzato nel senso figurato riportato da Necsus, ossia di "squilibrato".


----------



## giomasce

Io personalmente lo uso nel significato di "dire cose senza senso per scherzo, a scopo ridicolo", in frasi come "ma quello sta sbarellando!"


----------



## *Vegan*

Anche io lo uso spesso!


----------



## irene.acler

Qui in Trentino si sente il verbo "sbarellare" ma non così frequentemente.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

L'uso che ne faccio io e che ho sentito più frequentemente nel centro Italia è:



> *2* (_fig_.) agire o parlare in modo incoerente, dar segni di squilibrio.


 


> Io personalmente lo uso nel significato di "dire cose senza senso per scherzo, a scopo ridicolo", in frasi come "ma quello sta sbarellando!"


 
Es. (sotto forma di dialogo):
A - quanto fa quattro alla seconda?
B - 20
A - ma che fai? Sbarelli? Fa 16!


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

C'è anche nel gioco di carte "sette e mezzo"; quando qualcuno supera il valore massimo (che appunto è sette e mezzo) si dice che ha sbarellato, inteso come "è andato oltre", "è andato di fuori".


----------



## Necsus

Nel caso delle carte, a Roma mi sembra che si dica solo 'sballare'...


----------



## rocamadour

Necsus said:


> Nel caso delle carte, a Roma mi sembra che si dica solo 'sballare'...


Credo di avere sentito anch'io sempre questa forma...


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Saranno sinonimi???
Sbarellare l'ho sentito dire anche per indicare l'ubriacarsi, ed altrettanto lo sballare.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

rocamadour said:


> Credo di avere sentito anch'io sempre questa forma...


 
Anch'io!  

E anche per "ubriacarsi" ho sentito solo "sballare"..."sbarellare" al limite potrebbe essere - per come mi pare di averlo sempre sentito - una conseguenza di "sballare", ovvero dopo che si è ecceduto nel bere è probabilissimo che si dicano cose senza senso.  
A presto


----------

